# Hotdog Topping Choices



## CasperImproved (Jul 18, 2009)

No more appropriate place to put this, but thought that those on DC that like hot dogs might like this article, and the two associated to in from with in. I know for me I like a good Vienna, but plainly dressed, they can get a bit boring.

Dress up dull dogs with tantalizing toppings | Freep.com | Detroit Free Press

Bob


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 19, 2009)

I like sauteed onions and peppers. I also like sauerkraut. 
But then, a plain dog at a stadium with catsup and mustard is good, too.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 19, 2009)

I love a nice hot dog fresh off the grill in a toasted bun topped with mustard and relish. 
and new england style hot dog rolls


----------



## msmofet (Jul 19, 2009)

saurkraut and Tabasco brand hot and spicy brown mustard

all the way or texas weinie: above mustard, chili and raw diced onions


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

Onions fried in olive oil, a little garlic, stir in a little catsup, hot sauce, touch of vinegar and they're good to go.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jul 19, 2009)

Too many ways to count 


Plain
Cheese, ketchup, mustard, onions
Ketchup, mustard, onions with or without relish
Ketchup and mustard with or without relish
Kraut
Cole Slaw
Chilli, cheese, onions

That's what comes to mind at first ... I love hot dogs


----------



## letscook (Jul 19, 2009)

All time favorite -   chili, sauerkraut, chopped onions, spicy mustard
2nd favorite -   dill relish, chopped onions ketshup
on the run and grab something to eat-   mustard only


----------



## Scotch (Jul 19, 2009)

Mustard (regular old-fashioned all-American yellow mustard, not Dijon).
Sweet pickle relish (Del Monte).
Chopped raw onions. 
NO catchup!

Or a chili dog from Pink's with mustard and raw onions.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2009)

plain old dog on plain supermarket bun. little honey mustard and tiny bit of catsup. i love fastfood chili ones and kraut. oh yes a bit of very finely chopped sweet onion.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 19, 2009)

Gang - I hope this continues, and those of you having already posted think of other way's you show love to your dogs.

I'd like the whole DC community to think of loving their dogs.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hot Dogs and Onions* (Click Here for recipe)


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 20, 2009)

msmofet - You already know I care, but right now? GET OUT OF MY BRAIN!!!

I do this often with smoked sausage. Sausage is normally grilled until crackly and heavy grill marks exist, then sliced and put in a bowl of BBQ sauce (baby ray's _chipotle BBQ sauce) _like you pictured, and than inserted into the softest dinner rolls you ever put you lips around. Even a very sharp knife fails to cut a really soft roll when that fresh without difficulty.

Nuke it for 30 seconds? That's heaven.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> msmofet - You already know I care, but right now? GET OUT OF MY BRAIN!!!
> 
> I do this often with smoked sausage. Sausage is normally grilled until crackly and heavy grill marks exist, then sliced and put in a bowl of BBQ sauce (baby ray's _chipotle BBQ sauce) _like you pictured, and than inserted into the softest dinner rolls you ever put you lips around. Even a very sharp knife fails to cut a really soft roll when that fresh without difficulty.
> 
> ...


 thats not BBQ sauce in my pic. check the recipe under the pic.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 20, 2009)

I noticed, but took license with your idea for what *I* do 

I'd share with you for a taste test, but you'd have to make yours again, and I'd have to grill my sausage.

Bob


----------



## luvs (Jul 20, 2009)

kep-uch & onion!


----------

